# Phrag kovachii gonna bloom?



## gonewild (Jun 16, 2010)

Well at least it has a sheath starting. Not one of my biggest plants but apparently the most mature of the bunch!

3 years and 2 months out of flask.







The plant has a 19" LS on a single growth, however this is probably not the first growth the plant has made.






As the kovachii plants mature they seem to produce 2 growths from the base and some have 3 growths.






Now Friday I am off to Peru for a while so we will see what it looks like next month when I get back.


----------



## John M (Jun 16, 2010)

Congratulations Lance! 'Hope all goes well with this flower sheath. What are you using as potting medium? Water?...rain, tap...? Fertilizer? Thanks!


----------



## gonewild (Jun 16, 2010)

Potting media is mix of Leca, charcoal, CHC, pumice, crushed limestone and a few other things I had laying around.

Tons of water.
Misted throughout the day with RO water foggers.
Fertilized every watering which is every morning 
MSU Fertilizer (13tbs/30 gallons RO water) + 3tbs of epson salts.
Every once in a while I switch to a tank of Calcium Nitrate mix (15tbs)


----------



## NYEric (Jun 17, 2010)

I may have to take one to work and back home every night to give it such care!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 17, 2010)

Great looking plants and nice moss too!


----------



## John M (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks again Lance. I agree with Rick; that moss is beautiful!


----------



## gonewild (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks I like the moss too! When the moss looks good that's when you know the kovachii is getting enough water.


----------



## gonewild (Jun 17, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I may have to take one to work and back home every night to give it such care!



That is what timers and automatic valves are for!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 17, 2010)

Forget that. My timer is the alarm on my watch.


----------



## gonewild (Jun 17, 2010)

I don't own a watch?


----------



## John M (Jun 17, 2010)

gonewild said:


> I don't own a watch?



 I get lots of e-mail spam advertising watches. Would you like me to forward some to you?oke::rollhappy:


----------



## GuRu (Jun 17, 2010)

Lance, that looks really promising to me. I keep my fingers crossed!!


----------



## gonewild (Jun 17, 2010)

John M said:


> I get lots of e-mail spam advertising watches. Would you like me to forward some to you?oke::rollhappy:



No thanks, the days are short enough.


----------



## jewel (Jun 17, 2010)

i cant wait to see this bloom! beautiful kovachii and Bryophyte!:clap:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 17, 2010)

Looks promising!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice looking plant!


----------

